# Changes in room occupancy



## slither (Apr 20, 2014)

July of 2013 and December of 2013 we made the same trip from Chicago to Washington D.C. on The Capitol Limited. We used our points for a SL bedroom and had two adults and one child ( 7 yrs. old ) in the bedroom. This year we are going to plan the same trip in July. When I called to set it up, two different guest rewards people told me we would have to use an extra 8,000 points to have the now 8 yr. old in the bedroom with us. Being a little surprised because Amtraks web site says that a bedroom will accommodate two adults and one small child I questioned them. They said the change took effect in 2012, but hasn't been enforced and that know they are doing so. Does anyone have information on that change? Thanks for your input.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 20, 2014)

They follow Amtrak.com's "Recommended Capacity Guidelines", which you can find here:

http://www.amtrak.com/onboard-the-train-sleeping-accommodations

I followed the direct link from the Terms & Conditions on the AGR site.

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/info/redemptionguidelines (it's under "Other Redemption Guidelines").

The bedroom shows two adults, not two adults and one child. I've never paid too much attention to it before, as we do not have kids, so I don't know if that has changed recently.

Per the Blue Book, you can have a child in there, but you will have to use the additional points per the AGR guidelines.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 20, 2014)

No wine, no cheese, no flowers, no children...I am afraid of what's next??


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 20, 2014)

Railroad Bill said:


> No wine, no cheese, no flowers, no children...I am afraid of what's next??


No children? One out of four good things?

Children are for eating. Grandchildren are God's gift to us for not eating the children and are exempt from any blame for anything they do until they become teenagers at which time they become the punishment for their parents for what their parents did to THEIR parents as teens.


----------



## NW cannonball (Apr 20, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > No wine, no cheese, no flowers, no children...I am afraid of what's next??
> ...



Thanks for the irony.

Riding Amtrak with kids is still a real good deal. Not just pricewise,

The many well-behaved kids I've shared tables with in the diner have made my day more than once for sure.

With my own kids, a couple decades ago when they were little, walking car-to-car over the scary moving floor plates was a good teachable moment (*use the grabirons) *

Back on-topic -- yeah it costs a bit more than it did back then to have a kid in a roomette with two adults. But still a real good deal.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2014)

Announced last summer:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/21056510-post5.html

Also, an "open sleeper" ticket (low bucket coach) can be purchased instead of using points.


----------

